# Do I really need large breed puppy food?



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

We are getting our first golden on Saturday.  I went to the store to buy her food today but even after researching for weeks I came home confused. I went with the intention of buying Blue Buffalo or Taste of the Wild. While I was there I started to wonder if I really needed a large breed food. The lady at the store said it wold be better, but I remember reading both points of view on here. I also mentioned that I had been thinking about Wellness and she thought that was a good idea. 

Well, I went with Blue Buffalo puppy food, but it is not a large breed specific food. What do you think - should I switch to a different brand so I can get the large breed or just stick with what I bought?

Oh, and the breeder is feeding Eukanuba so I didn't bother to ask her what she thought yet.

Thank you!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I would stick with what the breeder is feeding for awhile. Let your pup settle in without the drastic change in diet. He'll have enough changes and things to get used to without changing food, also. I would give it at least a month, then switch very slowly. 

Good luck with your pup. :


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you would do a lot of harm passing on LBP. While Goldens do have a huge growth period, they're not as susceptible to growth problems as truly large and giant breeds. Unless you feed your Golden too many calories and too much calcium and phosphorus, your chances of bone issues are very low.

However, we do feed LBP food for at least the first year in order to minimize the chances of those problems. It helps the pup get an appropriate amount of calories (a lean pup is a healthy pup) and to get slightly lower phosphorus and calcium levels during that crucial growth period.

Also, if the pup is thriving on Eukanuba LBP, why change?


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

My vet said that LBP formulas are one of the few things out there that is NOT a gimmick. She said there is some pretty good data out there FOR it. 
I didn't get the impression it was a must..in fact, it was I who asked her if I should switch to LBP.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

crh131 said:


> My vet said that LBP formulas are one of the few things out there that is NOT a gimmick. She said there is some pretty good data out there FOR it.
> I didn't get the impression it was a must..in fact, it was I who asked her if I should switch to LBP.


My vet said the same thing. She said I wasn't going to kill the dog on regular puppy food but that she believed there was good evidence that LBP foods are better for Goldens.

It's important to note, though, that LBP isn't a regulated classification, so it can mean different things on different bags.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the information! I think I'll go back and check out the food a bit more. We have two stores right across the street from each other that both carry very high quality foods. I looked at the dog food analysis website and our local store does carry some of the 6 star puppy foods - but it looks like they are much more expensive than some of the 5 stars. I'll probably head back there this afternoon with my kids so I can look at food and they can pick out toys for the new puppy. 

Oh, and I'm not planning on switching her to a new food cold turkey. If my breeder can't give me some of her food to use as I slowly transition our puppy I'll a small bag of Eukanuba for home. I would rather that not be her regular food due to the meat by-products and corn in there. (of course, my first dog in college did just fine on grocery store food, but now that I have learned more I'd like to buy the best food I can afford for now)


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just wanted to say congrats on getting the puppy!! And, that I agree with tippykayak. Why change what the breeder is feeding, at least for a bit? I'd keep the pup on Eukanuba LBP for a while at least. I've had WONDERFUL results feeding Eukanuba to my Charlie, after failed trials of several "super-high-end" premium foods. Just my two cents...  

Be sure to post pics of the new family member!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro came home with Eukanuba LBP and has been on it since--he is 4 1/2 months and is doing fine. No tummy issues at all.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I just wanted to let you know that Blue Buffalo DOES have a LBP food. Enzo did great on it for awhile until they had a formula change that didn't agree with his super sensitive tummy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

"Chicken by-product meal" is a USDA defined ingredient. It's ground chicken carcass. It includes organ meat and ground bone in addition to muscle meat, so in some ways, it can be a superior ingredient to "chicken meal" or "chicken meat" since it contains a greater variety of nutrients.

And what's wrong with corn?


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> "Chicken by-product meal" is a USDA defined ingredient. It's ground chicken carcass. It includes organ meat and ground bone in addition to muscle meat, so in some ways, it can be a superior ingredient to "chicken meal" or "chicken meat" since it contains a greater variety of nutrients.
> 
> And what's wrong with corn?


I don't really know - I'm just going by what I've read on here and on dog food analysis.com right now and trying to pick the best that I can.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What the heck do I know I feed Purina heeheeheehee
...but I can guarantee you if I tossed my dogs a whole chicken they would not pick off the meat and leave the bones/organs/beak and feet....they would eat it all....then go to the corn crib and eat the corn too! <grin>


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Momx3 said:


> I don't really know - I'm just going by what I've read on here and on dog food analysis.com right now and trying to pick the best that I can.


I really do feel that dogfoodanalysis.com can be very misleading. They believe that grains are bad for dogs without much evidence to support that philosophy, and their reviews are essentially a reading of the ingredient list to figure out how little grain there is.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Momx3 said:


> We are getting our first golden on Saturday.  I went to the store to buy her food today but even after researching for weeks I came home confused. I went with the intention of buying Blue Buffalo or Taste of the Wild. While I was there I started to wonder if I really needed a large breed food. The lady at the store said it wold be better, but I remember reading both points of view on here. I also mentioned that I had been thinking about Wellness and she thought that was a good idea.
> 
> Well, I went with Blue Buffalo puppy food, but it is not a large breed specific food. What do you think - should I switch to a different brand so I can get the large breed or just stick with what I bought?
> 
> ...


Talk to the breeder and get their input, they know their dogs better than anybody else does. 
I have been feeding Eukanuba for decades with great success. (Premium Performance to adults, LBP to our litters and puppies.)


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Talk to the breeder and get their input, they know their dogs better than anybody else does.
> I have been feeding Eukanuba for decades with great success. (Premium Performance to adults, LBP to our litters and puppies.)


We do the same exact thing (though we don't breed, so we don't feed litters, just puppies over 8 weeks).


----------

